# Diesel Additives



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a Ford 2600 diesel that' about 30 yrs old. In great shape. 

Do any of you add any additives to your fuel? run off road diesel


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I have two Bolens garden tractors that have pre-ULSD engines. One is a Wisconsin/Ducati engine and the other a Mitsubishi K3D. Parts for both of them are VERY had to find, and I was worried about the loss of lubrication with the ULSD fuel.

After a LOT of research, I settled on Opti-Lube XPD. It gets really good reviews on the net and seems to one of, if not the, best out there.

http://opti-lube.com/xpd-diesel-fuel-improver-product.html

It adds lubricity, raises the Cetane rating, and keeps the fuel flowing at down to -20.

They have a Winter Blend that is good to -50, but I really don't need anything for temps that extreme.

Just do a Google search for it, and check it out for yourself.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't use off road,but come winter I do add anti gel.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

After reading third-party testing on additives, I'm not at all pleased what is available. Many of the brands are just squeak by on the claims. Some of the claims do a poor job that they create other problems. 

Oddly, the most popular brand of Power Service Diesel Keen rated very poor and near the bottom 2/3rd of the listing of nearly 100 products. I had used this for a few years and was not happy with it. It's also expensive at most of the farm and fleet stores like Rural King and TSC. 

In my area, there is only one of the top five products available. Thus, I use it. It's the 5th on the list as CRC Bio-Con. I could only get this at a local NAPA.


----------



## b349 (Jan 23, 2016)

I use stanadyne performance blend in the summer and their lubrication blend year round.


----------

